# RVH consultants



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I hope someone can help me.  I can't get in touch with any of the consultants in the RVH. I would like to get in touch with one of the drs who do private treatments.  Does anyone have phone number or email address that they could pm me?

I would greatly appreciate it.

Good luck to you all and may all your dreams come true.

Leah


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hi leah 

here is the number for the RFC 02890 635888 switchboard 
nurses number 02890 633903

email RFC Enquiries [email protected] 

hope this helps


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheers ladyhex,

I really appreciate it - will email them now.

Leah


----------

